# Flagtail + Planted tanks!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey

Wuz wondering if anyone got a Flagtail with experience in a full planted aquarium?
As I luv flagtails, and seen quite a few pictures of flagtail in planted tanks, but what are your personal experience?

Thanks in advance for anyones input!


































These aren't my pictures, but this guy is a great inspiration =)


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know how aggresive flagtails usually are but I have a small one in a 29g planted tank for now and he would pick off all those small fish... Mine attacks my angels and I don't know if he kills the smaller fish but he definatly eats them once their dead...


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, I will never keep flagtail in a planted tank, as they will destroy the plants. Their mouths are like suction cups and they suck on everything. I have six 5 to 6 " flagtails in my 210G monster tank, and they fight especially at feeding times. They will also challenge their tankmates with smaller sizes.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

my experience is different then peter's, but in the reseach i did, i found that they were not recomended to be kept with their own kind, maybe thats why his were challenging the other fish.

i have had a flag tail, and in a planted tank. They are fantastic for a planted tank, and for a community fish. the only time they are agressive is towards their own kind. the only other problem that i had, was how fast they eats. My flag tail out ate ALL the other fish in the tank, discus, rainbow, rasboara, ram. SO i fed more..... and... he ate more,lol...... and thats why i had to get rid of him. The will peck at plants, but not to eat them, basically they clean them. The flagtail never once damaged any of the plants, so he had to have been eating the algae.

hope this helps


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my flag tail started in a planted tank for the first year i had him in with my Congo tetras.
he was a little aggressive towards the much faster swimming Congo's but not overly.
and also was great for eating dead plant matter.
but when all dead plant matter is gone they can be a little hard on the plants..
and of course had to move once he reached a certian size ..
this is just my experience with my flag tail.
i believe all fish have the potential to be different just like dogs or kids.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

totally agree adz1, mine basically paired up with one of my discus,lol, strangest thing, they were ALWAYS together


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, really appreciate it! I hope to see what more people will have to say! But most likely, I think i'll take a risk, but it'll be well worth it if he does only minimal damage =)


----------

